# Zuschlagen oder nicht?



## Oddjob2901 (6. März 2010)

Ich meine ein Schnäppchen gefunden zu haben.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rocky-mountain-ets-x-70/4831583
Ist doch extrem Preisgünstig oder?
Denkt ihr ich kann unbedenklich kaufen?
Laut den Bildern stehts doch noch ganz gut da oder?
Grüße


----------



## dubbel (6. März 2010)

fehlt da ne null?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (6. März 2010)

Auch die 10 Euro Versandkosten machen mich nachdenklich. Der zahlt ja noch drauf. Würde ich mir erst angucken. Denn dass das Rad mehr wert ist, kann auch ein Laie unter den Verkäufern in 10 Sek. ergooglen.


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

haha...


----------



## Oddjob2901 (6. März 2010)

deswegen hab ich ja hier gepostet....schon allein die Gabel un der Dämpfer haben mich stutzig gemacht....dann noch die Bremsen usw.....ich schreib ihn mal an ob er ne 0 vergessen hat oder evtl der Rahmen gerissen ist.
nun anschauen ist für mich bischen problematisch.....63er postleitzahl...er 91^^


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2010)

"keine bordsteine oder abhangfahrten"


----------



## dor michü (6. März 2010)

sehr komisch wäre da sehr vorsichtig!!!!

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## Oddjob2901 (6. März 2010)

Also der Verkäufer sagt der Preis sei so wie angegeben, der Rahmen habe weder Dellen noch Macken und das bike sei wenig gefahren.
Irgendwie kann das nicht sein.
Vielleicht Diebesgut?
Vermisst hier jemand sein ETS x - 70?   Sollte ich vll nach der Rahmennummer fragen? Kann man die irgendwo überprüfen lassen?


----------



## 321Stefan (6. März 2010)

Hallo, bei solchen Angeboten ist mehr als Vorsicht geboten.

Wir bekommen solche Angebote öfters mal im Laden. Ist eigentlich immer ein Fall für die Polizei.

Wenn Du es dann weiterverkaufst ist es sogar Hehlerei.

Der Preis ist sehr komisch. Der Verkäufer hat ja bestimmt mehr gezahlt - oder auch gar nichts.
Für den Preis nimmt es jeder Händler zurück. Das BJ kann auch nicht stimmen, die Gabel ist def. älter.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Tim.B (6. März 2010)

Rahmennummer ............... sind wir in den 80ern oder was?

Sag du willst das Rad abholen, dann hat sich die Sache ganz schnell erledigt.

Mir sind Fälle bekannt, da haben Leute Dinge über Onlineplattformen gekauft, sich vorher noch Personalausweis-Kopie schicken lassen und mit dem Verkäufer telefoniert. Trotzdem haben Sie Ihr Geld verloren und nie wiederbekommen. Es besteht größtenteils in der Bevölkerung keine Angst mehr vor Strafe, im Gegenteil, es wird sich damit noch gebrüstet ... darum haben diese Leute überhaupt kein Problem damit ihre Identität preis zu geben.

Es gibt eine "Masche" da lügen einem diese Betrüger ohne Skrupel ins Gesicht. Die geben eine Anzeige auf und "verkaufen" vielen  Leuten den selben Gegenstand zu einem sehr günstigen Preis. Der Käufer ist wegen dem Schnäppchengedanken gewillt ein höheres Risiko einzugehen. Das Geld wird vom Betrüger jeden Tag bar am Automaten abgehoben und dem Lebensgefährten, Dealer etc. gegeben. Der Betrüger selber hat offiziell keinen Besitz, lebt jedoch trotzdem (zusammen mit dem "Geldverwalter") in einem gewissen Luxus, oft ist es eine Frau. Das schafft Vertrauen beim Käufer.

Das krasse ist, nichtmal ein drittel dieser Fälle wird zur Anzeige gebracht. Die Opfer schämen sich und der "ertragbare Geldverlust" setzt die Hemmschwelle zusätzlich hoch. 

Sollte es sich in diesem Fall mit dem Bike um so eine Masche handeln, so sei gesagt, dass die 295Euro auf jeden Fall weg sind ... die sieht du dann niemals wieder. Man kann froh sein wenn so ein Verfahren nicht eingestellt wird.


Bei so Angeboten muss man sich die selbe Frage stellen wie bei Gewinnspielen oder sonstigen Angeboten => Warum sollten mir fremde Menschen etwas schenken wollen!?


----------



## lix (7. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> ...
> Bei so Angeboten muss man sich die selbe Frage stellen wie bei Gewinnspielen oder sonstigen Angeboten => Warum sollten mir fremde Menschen etwas schenken wollen!?



So war es, so ist es, so sei es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. März 2010)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo, bei solchen Angeboten ist mehr als Vorsicht geboten.
> 
> Wir bekommen solche Angebote öfters mal im Laden. Ist eigentlich immer ein Fall für die Polizei.
> 
> ...



Selbst der Ankauf von geklauten Sachen ist schon Hehlerei, wenn ich damit rechne, daß es geklaut ist.
Billigendes Inkaufnehmen reicht aus, also schon, wenn ich das Risiko gesehen habe, daß es wahrscheinlich geklaut ist und mich damit abgefunden habe. Sicheres Wissen ist nicht erforderlich.
Bei einem solch viel zu niedrigen Preis liegt das nahe.

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen. Es spricht viel für geklaut (dann machst Du Dich eventuell strafbar) oder geplanten Betrug am Käufer (dann bist Du die Kohle los).


----------



## Oddjob2901 (7. März 2010)

der Verkäufer hat nun auf eine weiter Email sogar angeboten dass das Rad selbst abgeholt werden könnte und auch Probegefahren werden kann.
Ich denke Ich lass die Finger davon, der Preis ist zu niedrig angesetzt, Daten stimmen nicht (Baujahr).
Sollte man einen Solchen Verdachtsfall evtl der Polizei oder Ebay melden?


----------



## Tim.B (7. März 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen es ist nicht geklaut ... wer etwas klaut, der weiß ganz genau worauf er es abgesehen hat und kennt darum auch den Wert. Hier tippe ich einfach auf Unwissenheit .... 

... im übrigen glaube ich, dass du dich bei noch bestehendem Kaufinteresse langsam beeilen solltest. Fahr hin und hol es ab.

Außerdem kann man das Bike sehrwohl problemlos für 10Euro verschicken ... hermes L-Paket 8,90Euro


----------



## Oddjob2901 (7. März 2010)

für den preis unschlagbar oder?


----------



## Weirdo (7. März 2010)

Postleitzahl 93133 - sieh an, mein Wohnort! Nur stimmt leider die Kombination der PLZ 93133 mit dem angegebenen Wohnort Regenstauf nicht überein - Regenstauf hat nämlich 93128! Aber wenn das so Fakt ist, dann müßte das Bike hier bei mir in der Umgebung von 10 km stehen...


----------



## Oddjob2901 (7. März 2010)

Das wäre doch noch mal ein Grund dem Verkäufer ein wenig auf den Zahn zu fühlen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (7. März 2010)

Soeben geschehen, hab ihm schon eine Mail geschrieben! Mal sehen, was kommt... ich werde berichten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2010)

loool JETZT wird es interessant!
keep us posted!


----------



## Oddjob2901 (7. März 2010)

hmm eigentlich bin ich immer noch intressiert am bike.....


----------



## Hamburger Jung (7. März 2010)

Weirdo soll sich das Rad ansehen und den Käufer +Rechnungen vom Fahrrad. Dann gibst du Weirdo Geld und der kauft das für dich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. März 2010)

Werde den Thread gespannt weiterverfolgen. Halte uns bitte  auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Oddjob2901 (7. März 2010)

Ich muss erst mal mit meinen Eltern über den finanziellen Aufwand reden, da es in meiner Staatskasse aufgrund Auto und Motorradführerschein (Motorrad in Mache) zu Knappheiten kommen könnte^^


----------



## Weirdo (8. März 2010)

Habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen... wahrscheinlich wird der gute Mann bei dem Preis von Mails nur so überhäuft.


----------



## InoX (10. März 2010)

Gibts schon was Neues?


----------



## Weirdo (11. März 2010)

Hab leider nix von ihm gehört, trotz zweier Mails...


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. März 2010)

Hab ihn auf 200 runtergehandelt und es steht jetzt bei mir. Will es einer für 1000 kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (12. März 2010)

Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Hast du das Bike wirklich bekommen? Würde mich wundern...
Hab nämlich gestern gaudihalber mal ne Anfrage nach der ebenfalls von ihm inserierten Nähmaschine unter meinem anderen E-Mail-Account gemacht und verschwiegen, daß ich im gleichen bzw. benachbarten Ort wie er wohne. Und siehe da, tags darauf hatte ich auch gleich eine Antwort:



> Hallo,
> 
> Ja sie ist noch zu haben sende uns bitte bei interesse deine versandadresse zu und wir senden dir wenn wir morgen abend mit den kids zuhause sind unsere bankdaten zu.
> 
> Gruss



Riecht stark nach betrügerischen Absichten, wenn mich meine Nase nicht täuscht...


----------



## shog87 (12. März 2010)

Riecht in erster Linie nach Hehlerei, zumindest bei dem RM.

Da wäre ich vorsichtig, sollte nämlich via Rahmennummer zu beweisen sein, dass es sich in der Tat um ein gestohlenes Bike handelt, hast du dich mit Erwerb mitschuldig gemacht.


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2010)

Dann nimm doch DAS:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-carbon-bike-rush-carbon-3/5011723



Ich vermute mal da steckt der selbe Gauner dahinter oder der ist aus der Klapper abgehauen!

Oder sonst noch DIES:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-cannondale-gemini/4561655

Vielleicht gibts was zu handeln wenn man beide nimmt? 

Eventuell doch mal melden?


----------



## Oddjob2901 (12. März 2010)

AW: Zuschlagen oder nicht?
Habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen... wahrscheinlich wird der gute Mann bei dem Preis von Mails nur so überhäuft. 

hat er dir schon geantwortet?


----------



## allex2 (12. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch DAS:
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-carbon-bike-rush-carbon-3/5011723
> 
> ...


 
hab gerade ma ne anfrage gestartet und hab nach der rahmennummer gefragt, ma sehen ob was von ihm kommt


----------



## shog87 (12. März 2010)

Mal ganz im Ernst, wenn das derselbe Verkäufer seien sollte kann es sich nur um Hehlerware handeln. Niemand würde/kann/will eigene bzw. legal erworbene Bikes so unter Wert anbieten ; der gute Mann ist in der Lage Ebay-Angebote zu erstellen, aber nicht Preisrahmen für die VHB bei seinen offenbar sehr gut erhaltenen Bikes zu ergooglen? Das stinkt doch zum Himmel!

Wenn jemand dort in der Nähe wohnt doch bitte einfach mal die Polizei darauf aufmerksam machen. Für den sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass dort alles wider Erwarten doch mit rechten Dingen zugeht geschieht ihm kein Unrecht, aber mir tut es im Herzen weh, wenn ich daran denke, dass solche Kriminellen liebgewonnene Bike's einfach so verramschen...


----------



## 321Stefan (12. März 2010)

Hallo, ich denke das der "Verkäufer" die Bikes nicht hat.
Vermute eher er versucht mit der Gier nach Schnäpchen etliche Überweisungen zu bekommen. Bekommen wird der "Käufer" aber sein Bike vermutlich nie.
Also wer unbedingt ein "Schnäpchen" machen will, sollte das Geld nicht überweisen sondern das Bike selbst abholen. Und hoffen das es sich nicht um Diebesgut handelt, sonst kann es auch für den "Käufer" blöd ausgehen.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Schnächen-jagen


----------



## shog87 (12. März 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Hab ihn auf 200 runtergehandelt und es steht jetzt bei mir. Will es einer für 1000 kaufen?



@321 Stefan:

Naja, nach Handel-ohne-Ware Betrug hört sich das aber nicht an (insofern Dr. Faust hier keinen Witz macht) ; eher wie klassische Hehlerware..
Das ist dann in der Tat auch problematisch für den vermeintlichen "Schnäppchenjäger" ...


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2010)

Ja - ich vermute auch eher dass es die Bikes nicht gibt oder er sie zumindest nicht verkauft. Denke eher ans abfassen von paar Zahlungen und selbst wenn er anbietet es selbst abzuholen dann wird er wohl jedes Mal ne Ausrede haben damit es dann darauf hinaus läuft doch zu überweisen und er will es dann schicken - oder so was in der Art. Jedenfalls sehr eigenartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (12. März 2010)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Natürlich nicht...


----------



## DABAIKA (12. März 2010)

ich glaube mal vorbeischauen und abholen ist ok weil man die bikes da au gleich ma in augenschein nehmen kann, zu haus wird er schon sein so ab 19:00 denke die kinder(von denen er schreibt auch hat) müssen irgendwann ins bett.....


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2010)

Du bist auch so ne Pappnase - aber es scheint ja offenbar bei einigen zu funktionieren!!!

Der Trick mit der Angabe der Kinder schafft Vertrauen, weil man meint wer *Kinder* und *Familie *hat KANN gar *nicht böse* sein! Alter Trick, simpel und offenbar wirkungsvoll.
Aber weshalb hat er gestern dann geschrieben dass er morgen Abend wenn er mit den Kids zu Hause ist die Daten schickt? Holt er die Kids übers WE aus dem Heim?!  

Dann vielleicht doch eher vorsichtig sein?!


----------



## shog87 (12. März 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht...



Danke. Für einen kurzen Moment konnte ich es mir wirklich vorstellen...

Vorbei


----------



## DABAIKA (12. März 2010)

...oh mann wenn mann nicht mal kindern mehr trauen kann.....


----------



## Metrum (13. März 2010)

So Leute, hier mal kurz zwei Antworten (habe mit verschiedenen Namen angefragt und die erste betrifft das Rocky:

*Hallo Veikko,*
* Wir sind uebers wochenende mit den kindern bei den Grosseltern,sende uns bitte deine versandadresse zu und wir senden dir am Sonntag abend wenn wir mit den kids wieder zuhause sind unsere bankdaten zu.*
*Gruss*

Und hier die zweite zum Cannondale:

*Hallo,
  Das rad ist noch da wurde ja erst vor ein paar stunden reingesetzt,sende uns bei ineteresse deine versandadresse zu und wir senden dir umgehend unsere bankdaten zu sobald wir am Sonntag abend vom Ausflug wieder zuhause sind goennen uns ein stressarmes wochenende.
  Gruss*

So, nun macht Euch Gedanken - oder lasst es besser sein. Die haben die Bikes definitiv NICHT und wollen nur Kohle. Übrigens kommen die Antworten (bis jetzt drei) immer zwischen 3:00 und 4:00 Uhr in der Nacht. Da scheinen die Betten bei den Großeltern recht ungemütlich zu sein. Naja wenigstens haben sie Internet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. März 2010)

spannend ist es ja schon 

kann nicht mal einer der ansässigen versuchen einen besichtigungs- / abholungstermin auszumachen. würde mich einfach interessieren, was dann die ausrede wäre


----------



## Weirdo (13. März 2010)

Und Umlaute (ä, ü, ö) scheinen sie auch allesamt keine auf ihren Tastaturen zu haben. Außerdem würde ich den Schreibstil aus den verschiedenen Mails zu den jeweils verschiedenen Bikes als ähnlich bzw. gleich ansehen. Damit sollte der Fall sonnenklar sein... außer den Bildern wird von den Bikes nichts vorhanden sein; die warten nur auf Überweisungen von Gutgläubigen!


----------



## 321Stefan (13. März 2010)

Habe gerade mal auf die Anzeige klicken wollen. Ist wohl rausgenommen worden. Das  Carbon Cannondale ist auch raus. 1 Alu Cannondale hat er wohl noch drin.
Hoffe es haben nicht so viele Leute Geld überwiesen, vermute aber ein paar wird er schon gefunden haben.
Mit der Uhrzeit zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr morgens und keine Umlaute. Vieleicht sollte man an andere Länder denken, wo es keine Umlaute auf der Tastatur gibt und um 4 Uhr morgens unserer Zeit wach ist. Nur ein Gedanke von mir.

Spinne jetzt nicht weiter, aber spannend ist es schon, oder?


----------



## IceQ- (13. März 2010)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal auf die Anzeige klicken wollen. Ist wohl rausgenommen worden. Das Carbon Cannondale ist auch raus. 1 Alu Cannondale hat er wohl noch drin.
> Hoffe es haben nicht so viele Leute Geld überwiesen, vermute aber ein paar wird er schon gefunden haben.
> Mit der Uhrzeit zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr morgens und keine Umlaute. Vieleicht sollte man an andere Länder denken, wo es keine Umlaute auf der Tastatur gibt und um 4 Uhr morgens unserer Zeit wach ist. Nur ein Gedanke von mir.
> 
> Spinne jetzt nicht weiter, aber spannend ist es schon, oder?


 
da wären sie sogar gut geschützt.

Aber dann wäre immernoch interessant, was für eine Briefkastenadresse die hier in Deutschland haben, ob die Adresse (Strasse/Name) vollkommen fiktiv ist?

ich finde das ja mal extrem interessant!


----------



## Oddjob2901 (13. März 2010)

noch mal geschrieben....kam die selbe mail von wegen Großeltern usw.....
Trickbetrüger/ Schieber......Finger weglassen!


----------



## Oddjob2901 (13. März 2010)

aber er scheint sich mit Bikes auszukennen....


----------



## allex2 (13. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> So Leute, hier mal kurz zwei Antworten (habe mit verschiedenen Namen angefragt und die erste betrifft das Rocky:
> 
> *Hallo Veikko,*
> * Wir sind uebers wochenende mit den kindern bei den Grosseltern,sende uns bitte deine versandadresse zu und wir senden dir am Sonntag abend wenn wir mit den kids wieder zuhause sind unsere bankdaten zu.*
> ...



das hab ich auch bekommen

Hallo,

Das rad ist noch da wurde ja erst vor ein paar stunden reingesetzt,sende  uns bei ineteresse deine versandadresse zu und wir senden dir umgehend  unsere bankdaten zu sobald wir am Sonntag abend vom Ausflug wieder  zuhause sind goennen uns ein stressarmes wochenende.

Gruss


PS.:Es ist Rahmenhoehe 18 also fuer leute 175-185 cm.


----------



## 321Stefan (20. März 2010)

Ich bin neugierig, gibts was neues??????


----------



## versus (22. März 2010)

hat noch niemand von den "interessierten locals" nach einem termin für eine probefahrt angefragt?


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2010)

Nö! 

Hatte aber letzte Woche auch wieder so ein Angebot bei bei kijiji (also ebay kleinanzeigen), da wurde ein Cannondale Jekyll angeboten. Auf Nachfrage kam:" Kostet 320 inkl. Versand". Da habe ich geantwortet dass ich es morgen gleich abholen komme, weil es bei mir um die Ecke war - und bekam dann keine Antwort mehr! Ist vermutlich ne neue Masche, Geld erhalten und dann nix senden. Denn auch da war das Bike sicherlich nicht vorhanden, sonst hätte ich es ja holen können und sie hätten den Stress mit der Post nicht gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (20. April 2010)

Ich hab diesen Thread hier übersehen uns muss es nun ausbaden!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457632 Spendet mir jemand nen Euro?


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. April 2010)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Thread hier übersehen uns muss es nun ausbaden!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457632 Spendet mir jemand nen Euro?



Nein. Du mußt deine "Gier schaltet Verstand aus" ausbaden. Was hast du dir eigentlich dabei gedacht?


----------



## IceQ- (23. April 2010)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Thread hier übersehen uns muss es nun ausbaden!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457632 Spendet mir jemand nen Euro?


 

sorry aber ein dickes HAHA... das ist fast so wie wenn du nen Maschine (neu) von nem deutschen Maschinenbauer für den Preis einer chinesischen kaufen willst und denkst: günstig, da schlag ich zu....

andererseits mein beileid. 

1 cent spende ich aber


----------

